# Alien: Covenant - Erstes minimalistisches Teaserplakat mit subtilem Überlebenstipp



## CarolaHo (27. November 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Alien: Covenant - Erstes minimalistisches Teaserplakat mit subtilem Überlebenstipp* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Alien: Covenant - Erstes minimalistisches Teaserplakat mit subtilem Überlebenstipp


----------



## NOT-Meludan (27. November 2016)

Also Prometheus war unterhaltsames Popcorn-Kino und sollte ja nicht als "Prequel" zu den alten Alien-Filmen dienen (was es am Ende ja irgendwie doch war).
Und jetzt nehmen sie schon Alien in den Titel? Mal abwarten, was das wird. Ich hoffe natürlich auf was gutes, wenn sich der Film an den alten Alien-Filmen orientiert (zumindest I-III und nicht den grausamen Teil IV  )
Und ich persönlich hoffe immer noch auf einen Nachfolger zu Alien Isolation, das Spiel ist immer noch verdammt gut. Evtl. hilft der Film ja dabei.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (27. November 2016)

Tim Heaton, der Studio Director von Creative Assembly sagte ja, dass weder er, noch SEGA wirklich zufrieden mit den Verkaufszahlen von Alien Isolation sind. Ausschließen wollte man einen Nachfolger zwar nicht, aber es befindet sich derzeit nichts in der Entwicklung. Das Team arbeitet gerade an Halo Wars 2. Ich würde auch sehr gerne einen weiteren Spiele-Ableger der Alien-Reihe sehen. Was Alien Covenant angeht: Mich hat Prometheus  gut unterhalten und ich verstehe ihn als Prequel. Zumindest als den ersten Teil davon. Alien Covenant kann kommen.


----------



## Malifurion (28. November 2016)

Jahr des Sequels...Wir haben sowas andauernd. Sequels hier, Remakes da. Es ist sowas von langweilig...


----------



## linktheminstrel (28. November 2016)

alien 3&4 sind keine klassiker, sondern fortsetzungen eines, bzw. zweier klassiker, obwohl aliens in eine andere richtung wie der erste teil geht. alien(1) ist mmn einer der besten sci-fi/horror-streifen die es gibt, wenn nicht sogar der beste, im übrigen auf blu-ray fantastisch restauriert... 
bei fortsetzungen gehe ich immer mit gemischten gefühlen an die sache ran. ich hätte ganz ehrlich nichts dagegen gehabt, wenn das offene ende aus teil 1 so stehen gelassen worden wäre.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. November 2016)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> alien 3&4 sind keine klassiker, sondern fortsetzungen eines, bzw. zweier klassiker, obwohl aliens in eine andere richtung wie der erste teil geht. alien(1) ist mmn einer der besten sci-fi/horror-streifen die es gibt, wenn nicht sogar der beste, im übrigen auf blu-ray fantastisch restauriert...
> bei fortsetzungen gehe ich immer mit gemischten gefühlen an die sache ran. ich hätte ganz ehrlich nichts dagegen gehabt, wenn das offene ende aus teil 1 so stehen gelassen worden wäre.


Word!
Selbst Camerons Actionspektakel-Sequel, so überragend der angesichts seines recht kleinen Budgets am Ende auch geworden ist, erreicht nicht das hohe Niveau des Originals. Und was jetzt noch folgt lässt mich angesichts des mauen "Prometheus" nicht gerade in wahrhaftige Vorfreude versetzen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frullo (28. November 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Word!
> Selbst Camerons Actionspektakel-Sequel, so überragend der angesichts seines recht kleinen Budgets am Ende auch geworden ist, erreicht nicht das hohe Niveau des Originals. Und was jetzt noch folgt lässt mich angesichts des mauen "Prometheus" nicht gerade in wahrhaftige Vorfreude versetzen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Das hohe Niveau eines Originals haben bisher sowieso nur sehr wenige Filme erreicht - Star Wars V fällt mir da grad als einziges eindeutiges Beispiel ein, aber sonst? ...fällt mir eben dann doch nur Aliens (Teil 2) ein: Ja, viel Action, dennoch bleibt der Horror - auch wenn in eine andere Richtung verschoben - durchaus erhalten. Jedenfalls sind dies die beiden Teile bei denen ich heute noch beim Zappen durchaus mal stehen bleibe und gucke - ganz im Gegensatz zum ganzen (für mich) erbärmlichen Rest was da raus gekommen ist.


----------



## linktheminstrel (28. November 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Word!
> Selbst Camerons Actionspektakel-Sequel, so überragend der angesichts seines recht kleinen Budgets am Ende auch geworden ist, erreicht nicht das hohe Niveau des Originals. Und was jetzt noch folgt lässt mich angesichts des mauen "Prometheus" nicht gerade in wahrhaftige Vorfreude versetzen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



die frage ist halt, wie durchdacht das drehbuch ist, welche elemente  ridley scott wichtig sind und in wie fern das ganze halt der vorlage  gerecht wird. die damaligen autoren waren ja bei keinem anderen teil beteiligt. bei fortsetzungen von lieblingsfilmen von mir ist immer ne gehörige portion skepsis dabei, da es bei sehr vielen fortsetzungen alleine um die marken bzw. nen charakter geht. siehe halloween 4-ressurection (lt. carpenter waren die teile nach 2 wie teil3 ohne michael myers geplant, da dieser ja beim zweiten teil stirbt). andere beispiele wären die nachfolge-terminator-filme mit arnie (ja, ich finde auch t2 bis auf die bilder ne katastrophe und wünsche mir immer noch ein alternatives ende zu teil 1  , da john connor halt einfach ultranervig ist), kickass 2 (hitgirl gefangen im klischee-highschool-film), dieses unnötige spiderman-reboot, star wars ep 7 mit dem ganzen fan-service, der mir einfach total auf den sack geht (stichwort helm)... von den remakes will ich gar nicht großartig anfangen (halloween, nightmare on elmstreet, shining, texas chainsaw massacre, freitag der 13., ich könnte noch lange weiter machen... ).
 ich schätze r. scott aber sehr als regisseur, hoffe, dass er ein dementsprechend gutes drehbuch bekommen hat und lass mich gerne positiv überraschen. prometeus hab ich (ja, schande über mein haupt) noch gar nicht gesehen, soll aber ja auch nicht in der machart von alien sein.

@frullo
das eine ist sci-fi-horror, das andere sci-fi-fantasy und mmn nicht wirklich vergleichbar. sci-fi-action mit gehöriger prise horror wäre z.b. der erste terminator-teil, ansonsten fällt mir aus dem stehgreif das ding aus einer anderen welt von carpenter ein. 
wenn wir sci-fi im allgemeinen hernehmen gibt es sehr viele fantastische filme mit den unterschiedlichsten ansätzen.


----------



## Exar-K (29. November 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Das hohe Niveau eines Originals haben bisher sowieso nur sehr wenige Filme erreicht - Star Wars V fällt mir da grad als einziges eindeutiges Beispiel ein, aber sonst? ...fällt mir eben dann doch nur Aliens (Teil 2) ein: Ja, viel Action


Ich finde das ist nur ein Klischee, das sich seit Ewigkeiten hartnäckig hält.
Vermutlich liegt das daran, dass es durchaus nicht wenige uninspirierte Nachfolger gibt, die zur schnellen Geldmacherei kurz nach dem Erstling auf den Markt geworfen wurden.

Aber es gibt eigentlich auch relativ viele Streifen, bei denen der 2. (oder 3.) Teil besser oder mindestens gleichwertig ist zum Original.
Allen voran wären da Star Wars, der Pate, Terminator oder Alien zu nennen.
Spontan würden mir sonst noch Mad Max, Toy Story, Herr der Ringe, Zwei glorreiche Halunken, Dark Knight, Bourne, Evil Dead oder The Raid einfallen.
Und das sind nur eine kleine Handvoll. Ganz zu schweigen von Filmreihen wie James Bond oder Star Trek.


----------

